# [wifi]Wpa_supplicant

## Gros Rems

Bonjour a tous

J'essai de suivre le handbook pour me connecter en Wifi a ma livebox, apparement il faut utilise wpa_supplicant mais je n'arrive pas a le parrametrer correctement ...

Avant tout j'aurais aimé savoir s'il n'existais pas un utilitaire graphique pour gerer les reseaux wifi ... ?

Et sinon, le handbook dit d'executer cette commande : 

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"

Je l'est bettement éxecuté mais est-ce que ce driver correspondra a ma carte reseaux Intel ?

Et ensuite on me demande d'editer le fichier  "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" que je ne possede pas ... que faire ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Pixys

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'essai de suivre le handbook pour me connecter en Wifi a ma livebox, apparement il faut utilise wpa_supplicant mais je n'arrive pas a le parrametrer correctement ...

 

C'est quoi comme carte, que renvoie lspci ?

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avant tout j'aurais aimé savoir s'il n'existais pas un utilitaire graphique pour gerer les reseaux wifi ... ?

 

Ça existe il y a des utilitaires pour kde, gnome... À mon avis ça n'a d'intéret que si tu dois changer de réseaux régulièrement. Comme c'est pas mon cas, je ne pas t'en dire plus.

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ensuite on me demande d'editer le fichier  "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" que je ne possede pas ... que faire ?

  Ben, crée le !

----------

## UB|K

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"
> 
> Je l'est bettement éxecuté mais est-ce que ce driver correspondra a ma carte reseaux Intel ?

 

A priori, avec une carte intel ça marche pas avec ce driver, plutôt:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"
```

puis vérifie bien que l'interface correspondante est bien eth0 et pas eth1 voir wlan0...

----------

## Gros Rems

Pixys : 

C'est justement parce que je suis sur un ordinateur portable que je demande si des utilitaires graphiques existent, et je ne pense pas qu'il faille creer ce fichier de configuration puisqu'il est censé contenir deja pas mal de choses ... non ?

UB|k : 

Tu as complétement raison, j'ai pas fait attention mon interface est wlan0 et pas eth0 !

Ceci dit la commande   wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwnext"   ne repond rien, donc je ne sai spas si c'est bon.

Et ensuite pour ce fichier de configuration qui n'existe pas, je fait quoi ?

----------

## Leander256

Pour ce qui est des interfaces graphiques, tu devrais essayer wicd. Il y a un daemon ce qui permet d'avoir une connexion indépendante de la session (ce qui n'est pas encore le cas des outils pour KDE/Gnome il me semble) et un client qui se loge dans le systray et permet de tout configurer facilement.

----------

## Gros Rems

C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut pour wicd ! D'apres ce que j'ai entendu c'est une surcouche de wpa_supplicant.

Je l'est installé, mais la attention je fait le gros noob : j'arrive pas a le lancer ...

Je suis sur Xfce4, il n'est pas dans mon menu, et lorsque je fait "Run Program ..." et que je tappe "wicd", il ne trouve pas.

----------

## UB|K

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> PCeci dit la commande   wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwnext"   ne repond rien, donc je ne sai spas si c'est bon.

 

c'est soit une typo car c'est "-Dwext" soit autre chose ...

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> Et ensuite pour ce fichier de configuration qui n'existe pas, je fait quoi ?

 

comme te la dit Pixys, tu le crée avec tes petits doigts en te basant sur fichier exemple (/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.example), faut débroussailler un peu...

plus d'infos dans la doc

----------

## Pixys

 *Gros Rems wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] je ne pense pas qu'il faille creer ce fichier de configuration puisqu'il est censé contenir deja pas mal de choses ... non ?
> 
> 

 

non.

Il faut créer le fichier /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Commence par lire, copier et adapter /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.example comme le dit UB|K

----------

